
Ask HN: What's the Modern Equivalent of MS Access? - cimmanom
If you want to write a simple database-driven application for internal use, and don&#x27;t want to have to develop the UI, what would you use?<p>My goal is to be able to define the fairly complex) relational data model, then define a few queries that will allow users to view and edit data in a spreadsheet-style UI.<p>Yes, this could be done with a custom web app, but that&#x27;s a lot more work than just defining a DB scheme and some queries.  And the underlying data model is too complex to use actual spreadsheets (Excel or Google Sheets) for.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mindcrime
Maybe something like Orbeon Forms?

[https://www.orbeon.com/](https://www.orbeon.com/)

------
geeio
Maybe airtable.com?

Not sure if you are ok with a hosted solution

~~~
cimmanom
Airtable is pretty close. It's not clear to me, though, whether it supports
complex relational queries -- even after digging through the docs.

Edited: yikes, it looks like conditionals use Excel-like formulas? That's part
of what I'm trying to get away from.

